# Problem editing some posts



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I have a couple of threads in the meet section where I edit the original post often, as new information comes in. Since yesterday, I have not been able to edit those posts. I get an error message every time. It sort of seems like it may have to do with the post size, since in one case, I can edit and save the post if I do not add any new info, but it will fail if I add anything.

Any ideas on this?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

I would need to know which post and the error message please.

Thanks


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Nevermind....It has been corrected. Database issue.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Works fine now. Thanks!


----------

